# [solved]iptables....mhaaa

## IPc0P

ragazzi..come mai ricevo questo messaggio mettendo su:

#iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT

ricevo: iptables: Invalid argument. 

bho... mai successo!!! non capisco!!!

----------

## IPc0P

nessuna idea... io non riesco a risolvere, eppure il kernel e' apposto!!!

 :Confused: 

----------

## IPc0P

non so come ma ho risolto|!!!

----------

## Kernel78

Tutto è bene quello che finisce bene.

Ti devo fare una tiratina d'orecchi però ... se non sono passate 24 dal tuo ultimo post in una discussione o se non ci sono risposte di altri allora non devi mettere una nuova risposta ma limitarti a editare l'ultimo messaggio.

----------

## djinnZ

[OT]Non per fare il rompitasche come sempre... ma mettere nelle regole il suggerimento che, in generale si può cancellare il messaggio e ripostarlo piuttosto che aggiungere up? In generale.[/OT]

Non è che hai ricompilato il kernel, lanciato un depmod o riavviato nel frattempo? Può essere che il modulo aveva problemi di caricamento, andrei a vedere nei log (a titolo di curiosità).

----------

## IPc0P

scusami kernel78, faro' piu' attenzione!!!

djinnZ ..... non ne sono sicuro, ma ho rimesso mano al kernel... mi sembravo tutto ok, nel frattempo ho riavviato e

magari si e' caricato qualche modulo... probabilmente e' come dicevi tu  :Smile: 

cmq strano errore!!!

grazie mille

----------

